
What mistakes do people typically make when designing landing pages? - erin_bury
http://sprouter.com/question/6839-what-mistakes-do-you-typically-see-people-make-when-designing-landing-pages
======
mgl
Actually I think it is crucial to: a) put a really interesting headline, b)
additionally: list 1-3 top features that establish and differentiate your
service/product, c) put a "leave your e-mail" text box _with_ dummy
"your@email.com" content so that there is no doubt it is to leave your e-mail,
d) ensure there is no more text on the page besides the above, so the page as
a whole is tidy, nice and clean. And don't afraid of using large fonts.

